# Game 75: Wolves (31-43) @ Hawks (22-51)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*April 5th | 6:00 PM | KSTC*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*3 | Marcus Banks*</td> <td align=center>*1 | Rashad McCants*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

*Hawks Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*36 | Royal Ivey*</td> <td align=center>*2 | Joe Johnson*</td> <td align=center>*5 | Josh Smith*</td> <td align=center>*24 | Marvin Williams*</td> <td align=center>*27 | Zaza Pachulia*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Hawks Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*Prediction
Wolves 93 | Hawks 88*​


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought Minnesota had a better record than that! Damn. Still better than Atlanta's by a LOT, but thought they were closer to around .500.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I thought Minnesota had a better record than that! Damn. Still better than Atlanta's by a LOT, but thought they were closer to around .500.


It got you really good, isn't it?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Marcus Banks already have 5 dimes before the 1st quarter even ended.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The sad part of this game is that you just know the Hawks will get back into it.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

socco said:


> The sad part of this game is that you just know the Hawks will get back into it.


Like I was saying...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It does.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

back to back losses, bobcats then hawks? DAMN!
i knew we were playin bad, but this is just rediculous.

Ricky with 33
KG with 27 and 15
Mccants with 14 and Banks with 10 assists.

got pounded in the 2nd quarter 28 to 8, and again we lost the 4th quarter.
Childress' lay up on the buzzer sealed the game, hawks with a 101 - 99 win

KG would be fuming


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Sad ending, but rather funny.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Sad ending, but rather funny.


lol how u figure?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> lol how u figure?


I've heard about it from someone.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

God we suck.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> God we suck.


That wasn't suckitude; it was just sheer hellish bad luck, Childress' basket at the buzzer. Karma, neh? Wonderful basket by Ricky Davis there at the end.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Then why did they celebrate too early before the buzzer? When the game is over, you can celebrate. If they didn't, there could be possible ways that we can win the game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

endora60 said:


> That wasn't suckitude; it was just sheer hellish bad luck, Childress' basket at the buzzer. Karma, neh? Wonderful basket by Ricky Davis there at the end.
> 
> Laurie


It was suckitude when u lose to 2 of the bottom 5 teams 2 straight nights while KG puts up those godly numbers.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> It was suckitude when u lose to 2 of the bottom 5 teams 2 straight nights while KG puts up those godly numbers.


That pretty much sums it up right there


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> It was suckitude when u lose to 2 of the bottom 5 teams 2 straight nights while KG puts up those godly numbers.


That happens to even the best teams, though, so it's not necessarily suckitude. (Witness the Pistons losing to the Jazz twice this season. Can't say the Pistons suck, can you?) Sometimes it's just rotten karma is all.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> That happens to even the best teams, though, so it's not necessarily suckitude. (Witness the Pistons losing to the Jazz twice this season. Can't say the Pistons suck, can you?) Sometimes it's just rotten karma is all.
> 
> Laurie



this is true, but when your 31-43 ... you gotta at least be beating the bottom 2 teams....

pistons lost to the hawks aswell BTW lol


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Then why did they celebrate too early before the buzzer? When the game is over, you can celebrate. If they didn't, there could be possible ways that we can win the game.


Yeah, that's true. If they hadn't been going nuts, being thrilled they'd won, they might've gotten back on defense. Bet Garnett's having a long discussion with his guys about sticking with the game til the buzzer sounds. :naughty: 

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I got a feelin KG is mighty pissed off after these last 2 games


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> I got a feelin KG is mighty pissed off after these last 2 games


That's for sure.


----------

